# North Florida



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

OPEN

50 big hay bales in the field, 2 retired guns, short bird first, long bird second, then flyer at 180 degrees from gun #2


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Derby? Anyone?


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have the Q results?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

All I can tell you is that Dottie Wattlewort won the Q with Goldbriar's Gator Raider (Phoenix x Mae) and smoked every series. Maybe two pros were 2nd and 3rd but Rebeca Allen got 4th.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> All I can tell you is that Dottie Wattlewort won the Q with Goldbriar's Gator Raider (Phoenix x Mae) and smoked every series. Maybe two pros were 2nd and 3rd but Rebeca Allen got 4th.


That is great news! Dottie is one of the nicest dog people..

Huge Congratulations! Dottie and "Gator"!

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Dottie and Gator and Rebecca and Henry!
I believe Al Arthur got second but I don't know which dog and Lynn Troy got third with Harley.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Chris Brandl on Pearl getting a second place in the derby.
Nice job Lynn.
Two placements in two weeks. Keep it going.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

That's just great news about Dottie and Gator!!


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Derby Results

HANDLER OWNER 
1st Anne Mike Ough Frank and Rita Jone
2nd Pearl Lynn Troy Chris Brandl
3nd Jazz Wayne Moore Wayne Moore
4th Bones Mike Ough Benji Griffith
RJ Ri Lynn Troy Greg Anderson

Jams

T-Bone Keith Farmer Greg Boree
Beaucat Mike Ough Benji Griffith
Buster Mike Ough Grayson Kelly
Duke Mike Ough Gina Blitch


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amateur Results

1st-Cree--Jerry Younglove--qualifies for 2011 National Amat.
2nd-Edge--Tyler Bellmore
3rd-Fizz--Judy Rasmuson
4th-Burgee-Margot Brown
RJ-Razor--Tyler Bellmore
Jm--1,13,27,32,37

Open Results

1st-Mollie--Keith Pharr
2nd-Blue-Al Arthur
3rd-Moses-Steve Yozamp
4th-Pow-Al Arthur
Rj-Spark-Eliz Wilson
Jm-2,10,42,51,69

Congrats to All!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah Spark, more than a test dog


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Congrats to my friend Keith Pharr on the Open win!!




.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

I want to thank everyone from the N Fl club for their great mechanics and great hospitality. I also what to thank the great handlers and dogs for a wonderful experience watching them. But most of all my co judge Bill Landau who I had a wonderful time judging with.
Bruce


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to the Younglove's on the AM Win and Open Jam!

Way to go... Elizabeth and Bob on Spark's Open RJ and Yankee's AM Jam.


Barb


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> All I can tell you is that Dottie Wattlewort won the Q with Goldbriar's Gator Raider (Phoenix x Mae) and smoked every series. Maybe two pros were 2nd and 3rd but Rebeca Allen got 4th.


Way to go Rebecca and Henry!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Big congrats to Mr. Pharr and Mollie on that open win.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Way to go Tyler on the Am 2nd and RJ!


----------

